# A roll of lotto tickets



## ninjarescue (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone bought a roll of lotto tickets? If so did you favor in the good or would I be wasting my time? Please if you have personal knowlegde reply your thoughts...Thanks


----------



## GAX (Jan 5, 2009)

I have personal knowledge from friends. It's the same as buying 1-5, same odds. They have said they have bought rolls, and come out good, then they have bought them and went in the hole.
Personally, I wouldn't do it, unless I had the extra money, and just liked to scratch for the thrill of it.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 5, 2009)

you'll get better odds buying shares of General Motors if you just want to gamble.


----------



## cardfan (Jan 5, 2009)

lottery and vegas...not built on winners...

but, how much does a roll cost?  How many tickets do you get in a roll?


----------



## willec (Jan 5, 2009)

I've done it several times.  Most of the rolls I broke even on and one I won $1200 on a $300 roll one time.  The deal if you get seveal tickets the you win a free ticket on it can swing you plus or minus.  Good Luck.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 5, 2009)

the $20  scratch off  $500 million club game has a certain # of winning tickets in each sealed pack of tickets- seems like it was $180 at least in a pack of 15 tickets-- so spend $300 for sure win $180 or more-- I know this from experience-- I hit a $500 ticket- bought a pack hit $500 + $180- then kept buying sealed packs- I stopped buying when I got down to $750-- but every pack I bought that day had at least $180 in winnings- other games may be the same


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 5, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> I stopped buying when I got down to $750--



That is the key to winning.  You gotta stop.  Problem is, you're still playing today, so even though you won at one time, you're still probably down when you add everything up.

btw, good luck in winning


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 5, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> That is the key to winning.  You gotta stop.  Problem is, you're still playing today, so even though you won at one time, you're still probably down when you add everything up.
> 
> btw, good luck in winning


 haven't bought a $20 ticket since then - I bought the first on a dare from a friend who freaked out when I won- dared me to buy a pack and got mad and  left when I won again


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 5, 2009)

cardfan said:


> lottery and vegas...not built on winners...
> 
> but, how much does a roll cost?  How many tickets do you get in a roll?



it is my understanding that each roll costs $300, so the # of tickets you get will depend on the price of each individual ticket


----------



## airbosn (Jan 5, 2009)

I am friends with a store owner and he said he has a guy that comes in every week and buys a roll.  no matter what kind you buy the roll is $300.  He says sometimes the guy wins more than $300 and sometimes he does not.  I guess it is just luck of the draw.  I personally go on GAlottery.com and see which ones still have the most top prize tickets available.  Right now the $10 slots of luck still has around 20 something $250,000 winners out there.  I did luck up and hit $1600 on one of them.  All I can say is good luck and hope you hit it big.


----------



## merc123 (Jan 5, 2009)

If you hit big, hope you saved all your "loser" tickets so you can claim them on your taxes


----------



## head shot (Jan 6, 2009)

I've bought a lot of bricks of scratch offs in the past ($1, $2, $5, $10, and $20 bricks). It's gambling. The point of the game is for them to end up making money in the end, not by losing and making everyone winners. I've lucked up and got a few $500 wins on the $20's, but it's few and far between. Sometimes you win a little, sometimes you break even if your lucky, but a lot of the times you lose (it's just a matter of how much you lose)! Like I said, that's what gambling is! 

If gambling is your thing, go for it, but don't go in it expecting/hoping to come out a winner. Do it to have fun!


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Jan 6, 2009)

*Lotto*

ONLY ADVICE I CAN GIVE YOU IS TO SPLIT YOUR WINNINGS WITH MEEEE


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya'll keep on buying those tickets!  They are paying for my education.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 6, 2009)

merc123 said:


> If you hit big, hope you saved all your "loser" tickets so you can claim them on your taxes


 Not a big deal, a friend of mine hit $10000 got around $6000 after taxes. He then went and found every $10 & $20 ticket he could lying in the lottery trash cans


----------



## greasemnky20 (Jan 8, 2009)

*???Really???*

Can you really claim your losing lottery tickets on your taxes?  I very rarely every play and probably don't get 100 or 200 dollars worth of tickets every year but every little bit helps right.  Do you have to have won anything for them to count?  In other words if you have never won more than say 50 bucks do I have to claim the $50 I won to claim the $200 or so I lost on?


----------



## packrat (Jan 12, 2009)

*sure win*

WANNA DOUBLE YOUR MONEY?
FOLD IT IN HALF AND PUT IT BACK IN YOUR POCKET.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 12, 2009)

I love the Lottery.  Its a tax on the stupid that will pay for my kids college.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 12, 2009)

Most of the people that i have known to buy a whole role, did AT LEAST BREAK EVEN. I know one lady, bought one roll, doubled her money, bought another roll broke even again......... then bought another roll.... and tripled her money. 

And then I know a dude that bought a roll and won $50. So you never know. 

I wouldnt do it.


----------



## money-dog (Jan 12, 2009)

My best friend's wife's aunt bought a roll of $20 tickets and won a little over $300 cashed in and bought a second roll and won $5 million netted $3,080,000


----------

